# The Bridge Series 2 discussion- SPOILER ALERT



## Noel (3 Jan 2014)

Along with Martin Rohde of course. Saturday night.


IF YOU HAVE YET TO WATCH THE SERIES BE AWARE THAT READING THIS THREAD MAY SPOIL YOUR ENJOYMENT


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Jan 2014)

?


----------



## Graham Orm (3 Jan 2014)

eh?


----------



## KevM (3 Jan 2014)

Phwoar!


----------



## mailee (3 Jan 2014)

Oh YES! I shall be watching that for sure.  Been waiting for a return of that series, hope it's as good as the first. (Graham, 'The Bridge') :wink:


----------



## KevM (3 Jan 2014)

Seems a shame that you have to be 50+ to enjoy Saga's benefits, maybe I could lie about my age?


----------



## Graham Orm (3 Jan 2014)

mailee":1ivxu4fz said:


> Oh YES! I shall be watching that for sure.  Been waiting for a return of that series, hope it's as good as the first. (Graham, 'The Bridge') :wink:



Oh..........thanks, just had a look. Whats the story?


----------



## Mike.S (3 Jan 2014)

mailee":1lbvb7n3 said:


> Oh YES! I shall be watching that for sure.



+1
I hope her social skills haven't improved - made for an interesting character.


----------



## Graham Orm (3 Jan 2014)

OK Just watched the trailer on YT I'm in.


----------



## Noel (3 Jan 2014)

Grayorm":14nqew0w said:


> mailee":14nqew0w said:
> 
> 
> > Oh YES! I shall be watching that for sure.  Been waiting for a return of that series, hope it's as good as the first. (Graham, 'The Bridge') :wink:
> ...



Boats, a bridge (yep) and poison, bit of trafficking too:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15jjm ... shortfilms


----------



## mailee (3 Jan 2014)

You won't regret it guys. Great series got me hooked on the last series. I also hope her social skills haven't improved, it made them a good combination. Good to see they are running them as a back to back again too.  About time the 'Beeb' put something decent on after all the usual rubbish.


----------



## Harbo (3 Jan 2014)

Borgen, The Killing, Montalbano - the BBC put plenty of good stuff on? 

Rod


----------



## RogerS (3 Jan 2014)

Harbo":2dqxm3oy said:


> Borgen, The Killing, Montalbano - the BBC put plenty of good stuff on?
> 
> Rod



The Killing i agree with.

I fall asleep in front of Mont

As for Borgen. Boring Borgen more like:smile:


----------



## nev (4 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the heads up - havent seen any ads for it.
and we're still waiting for another Spiral too. (Engrenages)


----------



## nev (4 Jan 2014)

and as an added bonus now in HD  (BBC4HD)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Jan 2014)

Saga Noren... I can't be the only one here never to have heard of it? :?


----------



## Steve Maskery (4 Jan 2014)

It's almost enough to make me want to have a television.
But I will watch it on iPlayer, probably.

Talking of which, does anyone know why they removed the Series Record function? That was jolly useful.
S


----------



## joethedrummer (4 Jan 2014)

phil.p":3a3c2rgq said:


> Saga Noren... I can't be the only one here never to have heard of it? :?



phil,,,you are not alone ,,, I thought it must be another "cooking and eating" programme,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,joe,,,,


----------



## Steve Maskery (4 Jan 2014)

I'll grant you that she does sound like a Vietnamese curry dish.
S


----------



## markturner (4 Jan 2014)

Oh yez, Le Spiral........ I just love that and those un PC frenchcops.....Laure is so cool.....she can arrest me anyday.......


----------



## RogerS (6 Jan 2014)

markturner":2z84mw3b said:


> .....Laure is so cool.....she can arrest me anyday.......



Après moi, mon ami, après moi 8)


----------



## Graham Orm (6 Jan 2014)

Watched half an hour, sorry guys, not for me. Subtitles turn me off, plenty to watch without them.


----------



## Waka (7 Jan 2014)

Really good programme.


----------



## Harbo (7 Jan 2014)

Pity you don't like subtitles as there are plenty of really good programmes with them like this one?

Probably difficult to get into it if you didn't see the first series, though it did have some flashbacks?

I would like to see some out-takes as I'm sure it must be difficult not to burst into laughter playing the Autistic role at times?


Rod


----------



## Graham Orm (7 Jan 2014)

Harbo":v9c59ibv said:


> Pity you don't like subtitles as there are plenty of really good programmes with them like this one?
> 
> Probably difficult to get into it if you didn't see the first series, though it did have some flashbacks?
> 
> ...



You probably had to see the first series. I can see the fascination with 'miss people skills of the year'. There's just so much out there Rod. 

Did you ever see Wallander with Kenneth Branagh? A very moody detective series set in Sweden. One of my all time favourites. I think the original has been shown here too also with sub titles.

Have you watched 'Criminal Minds'? We are hooked as a family and have all watched 7 seasons and are currently just into season 8 (24 hour long shows). Season 9 has just been released in America.


----------



## Harbo (7 Jan 2014)

My wife likes Criminal Minds but they no longer show it on FreeView?

Wallander was great - all three versions of it ( 2 Swedish, 1 BBC) but we preferred the Swedish ones - no accounting for taste? 
The author liked the first Swedish Wallander (as he was more like his idea of him) but I found him a bit too fat and seeing him humping ladies at times was a bit off putting? 

The Americans, as a nation, don't like sub titles and remake films/series in English - often spoiling them as they seem to loose the pace and atmosphere?

I also liked the French series The Spiral - very French and often unpredictable? And The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo trilogy. 

Rod


----------



## Graham Orm (7 Jan 2014)

Harbo":ch67vsa1 said:


> My wife likes Criminal Minds but they no longer show it on FreeView?
> 
> Wallander was great - all three versions of it ( 2 Swedish, 1 BBC) but we preferred the Swedish ones - no accounting for taste?
> The author liked the first Swedish Wallander (as he was more like his idea of him) but I found him a bit too fat and seeing him humping ladies at times was a bit off putting?
> ...



The GWDT was excellent. I read all 3 books without drawing breath I seem to remember. There was a fourth you know but it was never published after Stieg Larsson died there was a legal battle over the rights to it between his family and his girlfriend who claimed to have co written it. The Swedish definitely have a way of creating atmosphere.


----------



## mailee (7 Jan 2014)

I enjoyed the Swedish Wallander but wasn't too impressed with the British version. Also waiting for a second season of the French series 'The Returned' which was pretty good.


----------



## RogerS (7 Jan 2014)

mailee":3ogies02 said:


> I enjoyed the Swedish Wallander but wasn't too impressed with the British version. Also waiting for a second season of the French series 'The Returned' which was pretty good.




What you mean old 'Boo-hoo' Branagh. That was ghastly. The first Swedish Wallander was perfect. The second actor they used reminded me of a cuddly bear...nowhere near the same charisma as the first.

Just watched Episode One of The Bridge.....firmly gripped. Excellent TV.


----------



## Graham Orm (8 Jan 2014)

I thought Branagh was superb and for me he made the show very intense and riveting. Each to their own eh? If we all liked the same stuff life would be very boring........certainly when sharpening was mentioned!


----------



## RogerS (8 Jan 2014)

Grayorm":3gktbhwa said:


> I thought Branagh was superb and for me he made the show very intense and riveting. Each to their own eh? If we all liked the same stuff life would be very boring........certainly when sharpening was mentioned!


----------



## RogerS (11 Jan 2014)

Can anyone remind me please of the title of the foreign detective series that was similar to our New Tricks? I remember the boss lady striding about in a black leather coat, one of the old guys got nailed to a wall but that's about it.

TIA


----------



## KevM (11 Jan 2014)

@RogerS, Arne Dahl? One of those and a chicken tikka masala, job done.


----------



## RogerS (12 Jan 2014)

Go the top of the class, Kev! Many thanks.


----------



## Eric The Viking (14 Jan 2014)

Back on topic...

... It's a very stylish series! Did anyone else notice the Hans Wegner dining set in episode 3 at the week-end? 

Nice to see they're keeping up with us on the Forum, although the ones in the prog. were "Y" ("Wishbone") chairs, rather than the one that Derek Cohen is making at the moment.

I can only assume Derek's are too valuable to ship over that distance 

E.


----------



## Harbo (14 Jan 2014)

Missed that - will have to watch more closely! 

Rod


----------



## Eric The Viking (2 Feb 2014)

Well it finished last night. 

I must admit to being slightly underwhelmed by the finale(he said, trying not to give the game away for anyone waiting to watch it on iPlayer). I felt they expended emotional capital rather too easily. There were some good sub-plots building that didn't get woven back in, and I thought the very last plot development was just a little too far, although it was left unresolved (or so says Wikipedia).

The two stars were on Radio Four's "Front Row" programme on Friday last, saying there will be a third series, shooting this year, presumably. I will watch.

Aside: I gave up on our old TV today, having had it and the LCD panel inside apart and being unsuccessful in fixing it. It wasn't a BGA, but the flexis in the panel itself (real micro-engineering!). So we ended up watching in HD on a new 42" panel - my first experience of same - dead impressive, and less than 50% of the cost of the older smaller telly, and around 1/6th of the power consumption. How technology moves on!

E.


----------



## EdK (2 Feb 2014)

Great series (1 & 2) - have yet to watch the last ones but really enjoyed it - nice sort of grey / olive / lichen colour tone to it all. Good to hear the Swedish / Danish throughout - the language has nice sounds but am sticking with the subtitles until duolingo has swedish.
Saga is amazing! I laughed alot at the stuff her character comes out with! Hilarious!
Also noticed the chairs (Eric the Viking).... infact I've started looking at backgrounds/furniture in tv/films more and more - sometimes more interesting than the dialogue.
Spiral is epic too - so much corruption. It's weird, I like cop dramas on tv but in real life... not so much.


----------



## Mike.S (2 Feb 2014)

I understand Eric's feeling of being underwhelmed - though don't share it - as I felt it was a surprise, and true to Saga's character (which had been softening). Difficult to say more without spoiling anything for those yet to watch.

Thanks for the tip - will pop over to the BBC iPlayer to listen to the radio show. I too will watch series 3 and look forward to it.

There's been some good foreign language programmes lately: Spiral, Borgen, The Killing, The Bridge, Arne Dahl.....


----------



## RogerS (2 Feb 2014)

I thought the series was spell-binding and thought the ending was excellent. Itching to discuss a few loose-ends but will wait !


----------



## nev (2 Feb 2014)

I saw the thread title in the 'new posts' list just as i sat down this evening to watch it (recorded) so avoided the thread deliberately in case there were spoilers.
I will just add that, for me, it was a thumbs up


----------



## Noel (3 Feb 2014)

Yes, series 3 should air sometime in 2015 as they don't start shooting until later this year in September. 
Martin Rohde will also be back.


----------



## Eric The Viking (3 Feb 2014)

RogerS":2y0mitih said:


> I thought the series was spell-binding and thought the ending was excellent. Itching to discuss a few loose-ends but will wait !



Likewise.

We should start an, "I've finally seen it now on iPlayer." thread...


----------



## RossJarvis (3 Feb 2014)

Eric The Viking":3dasrjy4 said:


> We should start an, "I've finally seen it now on iPlayer." thread...



Still waiting to start watching it, having recorded the whole lot. Glad nobody spilled the beans so far. Looking at all the other recorded stuff I've not watched I might have got round to it when the next series is about to come out.

I do like all the sub-titled stuff from Europe, it usually has a different approach to most British and American stuff and is much more gripping and seems to have a bit more depth. Personally I find the Americans have the best all round quality of work when they do their best stuff and the best English stuff is not as good as it's hyped up to be, usually using lots of style over substance (Dr. Who and Sherlock being prime examples). Though the odd bit of Scottish/Welsh/Irish stuff can be very good. Maybe familiarity breeds contempt with me. The main difference I see is that the Europeans tend to have more real shaped people, whereas the Americans and Brits populate their productions with highly polished idealised creatures with perfect teeth.


----------



## RogerS (3 Feb 2014)

Not sure I agree with you totally. I agree regarding American stuff and TBH cannot remember the last time I watched anything that came out of the States....it is all so mind numbingly poor. And that is before you even struggle to understand what they are saying since they nearly all mumble. But there has been some very good British drama although nearly all on ITV (which I find surprising). Breathless, for example. Then there was the series set in a news room in the '50;s but the name escapes me. Still good stuff. Ah...Mad Men..that was US and very good.


----------



## Eric The Viking (3 Feb 2014)

The West Wing and The Wire both immediately come to mind as excellent. I'm a huge fan of Sorkin's writing (c.f. The Social Network, albeit with a most unappealing subject!). 

TWW later series (after he stopped writing for it) are nothing like as good. We're just into series 2 on DVD, as youngest daughter wants to be a lawyer in the USA! She's finally realised The West Wing is something you have to concentrate on (not the vacuous pap she usually watches!), and she's really getting into it. I'm delighted for her - topics to argue about, great dialogue, altogether in a different class from, say the "three musketeers" (I was in the room last night, not pleasant).

Am I a grumpy(-enough) old git?

E.


----------



## Noel (3 Feb 2014)

IF YOU HAVE YET TO WATCH THE SERIES BE AWARE THAT CONTINUING TO READ THIS THREAD MAY SPOIL YOUR ENJOYMENT


Chat away about Bridge 2, spoiler alert now on title.


----------



## RogerS (3 Feb 2014)

So ...did anyone recognise the voice of Mr Big at the end? His shadowed profile was also a bit of a giveaway I thought.


----------



## mailee (3 Feb 2014)

Not too sure but thought it was the ship owner. Really great series, I can't wait for the next one......next year.


----------



## Mike.S (3 Feb 2014)

RogerS":1m3na6i2 said:


> So ...did anyone recognise the voice of Mr Big at the end? His shadowed profile was also a bit of a giveaway I thought.



No idea. In these circumstances I usually guess the most unlikely candidates! So, Jakob (Saga's ex-boyfriend) and Rasmus (?) the dodgy policeman are in the frame :shock:


----------



## Eric The Viking (3 Feb 2014)

Rasmus definitely is a candidate for bitter-and-twisted-merchant-of-revenge for at least one episode of the next series.

We thought it was the security guy who shot her. but it could have been the shipping guy - deffo more creepy.

The good thing is that I will most likely have forgotten this discussion by the time series III starts. Every trip round the bowl is a whole new experience ;-) 

E.


----------



## RogerS (3 Feb 2014)

mailee":3lw58xpt said:


> Not too sure but thought it was the ship owner. Really great series, I can't wait for the next one......next year.



Yup..that's my take as well.


----------



## markturner (3 Feb 2014)

I just watched the last episode tonight, completely loved it......along with all the other scandi imports, watched and enjoyed all of them. Funnily enough, I thought both Wallanders were great in their own way. Have to say that the American remake of the killing was seriously good though, they did it proud......

So just in time for the continuation of the walking dead....zombietastic! 

I really think we are spoilt for quality drama on TV now, its the new Hollywood for sure - characters and plot lines can be developed in a totally different way you cant do in film. Sadly, most films are just CGI special effect action rubbish nowadays ( a few exceptions of course) but most quality stuff is on the TV now.........


----------



## Noel (3 Feb 2014)

Apparently it's nobody we've met so far, somebody from series 3.
It isn't the ship owner Marcus Stenberg(sp?). I think he was just one of the many, often suspicious, characters we meet along the way.


----------



## Eric The Viking (3 Feb 2014)

Noel":33w4evov said:


> Apparently it's nobody we've met so far, somebody from series 3.
> It isn't the ship owner Marcus Stenberg(sp?). I think he was just one of the many, often suspicious, characters we meet along the way.



=D> =D> =D> 

Oh er, that'll come back to haunt you. He didn't get where he is today by not disposing of bodies suspiciously. And we never really got a proper explanation for the opening of the first episode. You don't lock up load people on a ship like that on your own, eco-terrorists or not. It had to be jolly well organised, meaning he was almost certainly in on it.

I have a suspicious mind. At least, I'm usually very suspicious of it.


----------



## RogerS (4 Feb 2014)

SWMBO thinks there is more to Laura's father than meets the eye. For instance, why didn't he call the police when she remembered what her shooter looked like?

We haven't explored Jens death. We are led to believe that Martin took a poison capsule from the evidence shelves, put it in a cup of coffee which he gave to Jens, said coffee cup disposed of in the rubbish bin, fetched out by Saga.............ergo Martin killed Jens. Bet you forensics will find nothing in the coffee cup. Rasmus will have nicked the poison capsule to carry on with his own private investigation and Jens really did commit suicide.


----------



## nev (4 Feb 2014)

I reckon he sounded a bit like Troels, so my vote is a Mikkelson


----------



## Steve Maskery (4 Feb 2014)

I watched the last episode on iPlayer last night. Thoroughly enjoyed it. But I didn't get who Mr Big was and agree that Laura's father has some q's to answer.
And there was me thinking that the Scandinavians were a very sociable lot, all that sauna-ing and so on.
S


----------



## Harbo (4 Feb 2014)

Bodil's sister's ( the one who organised the EU meeting) husband with the several hidden smart phones?
He was always away on business.

Rod


----------



## mailee (4 Feb 2014)

I noticed that there is another 'Belgian' series starting next week, 'Salamander' Looks interesting. :wink:


----------



## Eric The Viking (5 Feb 2014)

mailee":3pvm3o5z said:


> I noticed that there is another 'Belgian' series starting next week, 'Salamander' Looks interesting. :wink:



You're just trying to distract us. 

It's (almost certainly) not the Belgians, although I agree they have a lot to answer for, Poirot and terrible beer being but two examples. Neither make them mass murderers, though there must be husbands all over the country contemplating hari-kiri every Thursday night. 

There's a ritual: I get to the bar to order, and Danny (barkeep) says, "I assume Poirot's on again, is it?". It's a slippery slope.

E.

PS: Bodil's sister's husband is a prime suspect, IMHO. He has a WHITE car!


----------



## RogerS (5 Feb 2014)

Remember the newspaper seller in the opening scene of the first episode? Well, I think it's his neighbour's brother's sister's uncle :lol:


----------



## MMUK (5 Feb 2014)

OK I've watched the trailer and a couple of episodes. What's the attraction? The plots are far fetched, not realistic in the slightest. At least Walander is believable......


----------



## Noel (5 Feb 2014)

Harbo":1z6t30kp said:


> Bodil's sister's ( the one who organised the EU meeting) husband with the several hidden smart phones?
> He was always away on business.
> 
> Rod



He was always away sha... sorry, having assignations with Bodil herself. No doubt up to other no-good too as you say.


----------



## Benchwayze (7 Feb 2014)

I think I'll stick with DCI Banks (I think he has been promoted!) and DCI George Gently! :mrgreen:

(Although there were two glaring errors in last nights episode of Gently!) 8)


----------

